# bitter sweet



## farmy (Jul 4, 2009)

When we rescued Matthew we found out that he had chronic phenomena he was so bad off we were told he wouldn't live until his first birthday. When he lived past his first birthday, we were told it wouldnt be long until he was gone.

Because of his health conditions Matthew could never be with other cows. So he lived in our "gimpy" pig yard. He was a great friend to all those pigs...

Recently though, we were noticing some changes in Matthew... He was growing like a weed and healthier than ever! Matthew had to be moved to a larger paddock yesterday because at about 4 years old he out grew the available grazing in the Gimpy pig yard!

Its so exciting because we were told basically everything he has accomplished would be impossible for him! 

I know he more than likely will not have a normal lifespan, but he is happy and healthy now and thats so exciting. We've had many scares with him but as of yesterday it feels like he'ss all grown up an not my little baby anymore... 

Here are some pics of him... he is probably the most lovable little steer ever.


----------



## okiron (Jul 4, 2009)

Awww he's so cute. Live strong Matthew


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 4, 2009)

Yea for Matthew! And congratulations to you for taking him in and taking such good care of him.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 4, 2009)

sometimes they beat the odds an have a good long life.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 4, 2009)

Good for Matthew and good for you!   He's beautiful!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay for Mathew, and Yay for you! What a cute little fellow he is, he sounds like he is thriving on your care and TLC.


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 5, 2009)

According to my information, phoenemic is basically phonics and the sounds of words.  What pray tell is "chronic phoenemic"?  I have never heard of cattle mastering phonics or language.  Do you possibly mean pneumonia?  Or maybe anemic?


----------



## farmy (Jul 5, 2009)

ohh yes sorry if it was confusing for you. I was typing on a different computer that fills in the words as you type. Its  fixed now. 

Thanks everyone else for the well wishes.


----------



## Pure Country (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww, he's cute.  Glad he is doing good.

I had a bottle steer that I got when he was 6 weeks old. His dam rejected him.  He was so tiny that when he was 6 months old he weighed 185.  I had him till he was 5 1/2.  I lost him Aug 1 08 to a rattlesnake bite.  He was my baby.  I think I have a pic somewhere.  I will post it when I find it.


----------

